# Silent movie, Heaton Park, Newcastle, 24 August



## janeb (Aug 22, 2009)

If anyone's up in Newcastle this Monday, come over to Heaton park for the annual silent movie night.

This year the Friends of Heaton and Armstrong Parks are showing Frank Borzage’s silent masterwork, ‘Seventh Heaven’ (1927). Janet Gaynor and Charles Farrell, who later became ‘America's Favourite Lovebirds’, star in one of the most beautiful romances the screen has ever seen.  Neil Brand will be accompanying on the piano.

The evening will kick off at 7.30pm with Co. Durham born singer / songwriter Suzy Mangion.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm, if the weather clears up maybe I'll come down


----------



## janeb (Aug 25, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Hmm, if the weather clears up maybe I'll come down



Went ahead outside apparently despite the weather, a friend came round unexpectedly (from Aberdeen!) so we ended up staying in - but am told it was a good night


----------

